# 2 year old seeing things we don't see or just getting spooked?



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

My little guy turned 2 in august. These past few weeks he has us convinced that either our house is haunted or he is seeing spirits in it that we don't see (scary ones...) or he's delusional! (half joking... but really...)
He sometimes just looks at something where there is nothing there, and becomes obviously terrified. Various times of hte day, not always right after waking up, nothing consistent about being scared of any particular thing. He doesn't have many words yet at all, he just says scared and clings on more than anything else ever gets him to cling on.

Say- he's looking at spot X (where there is nothing) he'll just stare at it and cry in terror for a few minutes clinging on to me, hiding his face in me, like he's scared to look at the spot.......... it's really starting to spook me out. I don't let on of co urse, but wth?

Anyone else experience this with toddlers at all?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

mine has never been afraid of them, but yes we have something similar. There is a "black lady" on our bed sometimes. . She also sees dogs and the 2 previous owners of our house had dogs and I think one bred them in the house. It would really scare me if she was freaked out by things though. I have no idea what it means.


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

So this isn't common- not every toddler goes through a scared of things we can't see phase........?

yikes.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

my 2 year old is very verbal and she hasn't seen anything freaky like y'all are describing, but she will think of things that happened and get scared. like the other night she was kidding around and told her daddy that she was going to fall in the crack in the bed (2 mattresses on the floor pushed together) she wasn't serious, but dh said, "okay you can fall in the crack" and she wailed and wailed so scared to fall in the crack between the mattresses. we also moved a big rocking chair (known as "the big chair") from the living room and put it into the bedroom. the past two nights she's been crying very frightened saying "baby scared about the big chair!" i guess my point is that 2 might be an age where fears might present themselves more. last night dd2 was again scared about falling in the crack although nobody mentioned it this time. (the crack is only 6 inches off the floor, too, so it's not a big fall.) not trying to discount any supernatural things the little ones might see, but just thought i'd add the bit about fears about things that are both concrete and abstract coming more.

ugh, very tired after a long day taking the dog to the vet. hope i made some sense...


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

My son called them "spookies." He wasn't scared of them, but he saw them nonetheless, from when he was about 18 mos - 28 mos.

One night in particular he made me cry HARD. My beloved Grandfather, who was supposed to walk me down the aisle, died the Spring before my wedding. I had a daughter, then this boy, who was born three years to the day after my Grandfather passed. Anyway, on the evening in question he said that the spookies were his Granddaddy and that they kept saying "I Love you."

What on earth am I supposed to make of THAT?


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

That IS weird. Very spooky weird.

I have been wondering about the normalness of getting easily and randomly frightened like beanma mentions......... I guess I can't/won't really know what he's thinking (or seeing) until he is more verbal.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't think this is common at all.









If it were, we'd all hear of it.

Sad thing is that your poor baby is being scared.

I talk to a psychic from time to time (I definitely believe in this sort of stuff... I recently talked to my dead mother (through the psychic) who is now reincarnated as a 6 year old







and I realize that sounds







) ... so I don't know... I wish I had a psychic referral in your area to talk to about it. Maybe she/he could clear it for you (tell it to split!) Or at least figure out exactly what/who it is.

My advice is just to pray... pray for protection, pray for the spirit/entity to leave, pray for your family to be protected... if it means ill will, for it to leave... if it doesn't, then for it to disappear anyway, b/c it's freakin' out the baby!

Maybe posting this on the Spirituality







board... maybe those mamas have some good advice for you.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

When I was a really little kid I would sometimes hear things that other people couldn't. Usually voices. I was also very scared of things like cracks in mattresses (I remember this one quite specifically). I also started having *super-realistic* dreams when I was little that were set (with amazing accuracy) in various historical periods--of course I didn't realize the historical context until I started learning history.

The voices were gone by the time I was 10 or so, the dreams quite a bit earlier--before I can link memories to ages. The dreams have resurfaced in the past couple of years in the same kind of pattern (it's quite a complex pattern actually).

I didn't ever tell anyone. I have no idea if my mother noticed these things or not.

I've been meaning to read "Indigo Children"--a review I came across from a link on a forum here suggested that this sort of additional awareness is a growing phenomenon and is linked to some sort of spiritual maturity that exists at birth. Haven't read it and so can't really recommend it, but it may be worth looking into, particularly since he appears scared by these things.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

but it IS common for little kids to make up stories, no?
So how do we know that some of them aren't making up stories, but reporting things we don't see?

I'm just not sure either way. After our cat died my DD said she saw him in the yard. My DH tried to correct her and explain that no, Cat had died, was gone and wasn't with us anymore. But I jumped in with - We don't know WHAT she sees. It's very difficult for me to determine what's going on with DD. I'm just open minded either way and try to follow her lead.

I'd try to react honestly to your child. If you're scared, let him know that to validate his own fears. I think it's OK to say to kids, I'm scared, too. I don't think you have to put on a brave face and "not let on." How does that sit with you?

Do you think you could encourage your child to find out why the thing is so scary? Perhaps you could reach this "thing" on another level, or just go with the flow of the game? oooohhhh - scary, scary monster. Let's get our Giant Teddy bear and have him ROAR to protect us? We do these sorts of things a lot in my house. I'm following her lead, but I'm never sure what's really going on.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Could your child be seeing shadows on the wall or the floor? My son was terrified of shadows at that age. My son also used to point to the woods along the roadside (when we were out walking) and say "Man". It used to freak me out bad! He also would point to an empty space in the house and say it too.
Now he tells me there are ghosts in the house, and ghosts in the woods behind the house...


----------



## Calvin'sMummy (Sep 20, 2005)

I heard voices and saw things when I was little. I remember being as young as 3 and as old as about 8. To this day, I remember what they looked like and sounded like. The people I saw really scared me. Looking back, I don't think they were threatening in any way to me, they just scared me nonetheless and made me scream for my parents. I ended up having to have a nightlight way into my adulthood







The voices I heard didn't bother me as they were re-assuring on things like and seemed to send love or something like that. Anyway, I am not sure of your belief system, but like a PP, I have spoken with a psychic and she has made much sense of things for me. If DS ends up seeing things or hearing things, I will talk to her and find out if she can give me a sense of what is happening.

I agree with a PP to validate and give re-assurance to your DC. Whether what he sees is real or not still needs comfort from you and sounding out. My parents would say, what did you see? Okay, well, we can keep the nightlight on and you can come in our room if you get scared again, okay? We will keep you safe, etc. They didn't try to tell me I didn't see something that I really did see (even if it was some sort of mental trick.) Good luck!


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calvin'sMummy*

I agree with a PP to validate and give re-assurance to your DC. Whether what he sees is real or not still needs comfort from you and sounding out. My parents would say, what did you see? Okay, well, we can keep the nightlight on and you can come in our room if you get scared again, okay? We will keep you safe, etc. They didn't try to tell me I didn't see something that I really did see (even if it was some sort of mental trick.) Good luck!


I can't drive the importance of this enough. It isvital you support him and beleive him.

I would love it if you sent me a PM. I think I can help you.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

Okay, this thread is really freaking me out. My hairs on my arms are raised. Not because of the scary "spookies" but because I believe young children (and animals) see things we don't see. They seem to have an uncanny ability to "pick" up things are their psychic radar.

Nevertheless, I remember seeing a few things in my childhood as well. Two ghosts in my lifetime to be exact. One at 7 years old and one at 12. Both times I wasn't scared, but I was uncomfortable and preferred not to be there in that moment. I can't believe I'm admitting this. Most people would deem you slightly crazy if you're an adult







or a very imaginative child if topics like this come up.

Or...it could be oakberry's theory about the shadows or beanma's explanation on childrens' fears. This is probably the more reasonable and probable answer


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

This summer I decided to put 3 large rose gardens in our yard to honor my Grandpa who grew roses. He died when I was 12 (now 34)
The roses went in on a friday

Sat. afternoon, I was watching my then 22 month old eat her lunch. She looked over my shoulder at the fridge and said "man" (every man other than daddy, and her grandpa is called man)
I looked and said where's the man?
She said "dight der!" and pointed, then said Hi man! And waved at the fridge.
For the next few days she would see the man in her room at bedtime.
A week after the roses went in, she was sitting on my lap in the yard eating a popsicle.
I had been looking at the roses and thinking how happy they would have made my grandpa and I started tearing up.
Seconds (maybe 2 or 3 seconds) later she said Hi man!
I asked her where the man was and she pointed to the empty chair RIGHT beside us.
So I said hi granda, thanks for coming to see us.
I was never afraid of this man, nor was she, which is why I assumed it was my grandpa.
That was the last time she saw him.

I have heard people say that children can sense things that adults cannot.
This made me a believer!

Sandy


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Please read "Children's Past Lives". Below is an Amazon link. I totally did not believe any of this until I saw the documentation. I believe that some individuals are more attune to energies than others. Our Puritanical culture has worked hard to remove these people over the centuries: witch hunts, mental institutions, etc. Children are the least "socialized" not to see outside the cultural norm. In many past cultures, he who was most abled to see beyond the physical realm was revered. It is just a cultural judgement that others can not see the non-physical, if they themselves can not see it too. That does not make an experience less "real" though.

The author of the book had a child who was terrified of loud sounds and through past life regression learned that the child's awareness and 'memories' were detailed and specific to a time period to which the child had NO exposure or current experience. Basically, by understanding the cultural ramifications of the loud sounds to the child, the fear abated. I really would not have believed it unless it had been a child who experienced it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/055...lance&n=283155

I believe the author has a web site about her research also. http://www.childpastlives.org/

HTH, Pat


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

thank you everyone! Thank you for sharing your experiences and stories and books and thoughts.

To answer some of the questions about my experiences, I don't have a certain "faith" really that tells how to handle this. I am spiritual, but not of any organized religion, and honeslty... don't know how to handle this or how to rid my home or our lives of any unfriendly entities.

A few of the more "severe" scary instances for DS-- all in the past 2 weeks or so...

1. He wakes up from nap, I go in to see him and he is always all squealy happy excited when I walk in the room- always. This time, he was squaling and giggling like usual and then I picked him up and held him, and he pushed away from me, wanted down, then stood on the floor crying and pointing at the door to his room, clinging to me as I crouched down to him.

2. we are downstairs, he looks up the stairs (where it just ends and there's nothing at all there) and freaks out, grabbing me, pointing and crying towards the top of the stairs.

3. When DS 2 wakes up from his afternoon nap, DS 1 and I go in and hold him and turn on the radio and boogie together. DS 1 always enjoys this time, it has never had any negative connatation. (sp?) One day, he just totally freaked out. He didn't cry out or cling to me as he has done other times, he just got a terrified look on his face, stared at a space in the room, kind of behind me, opened the door and ran out. I had DS2 in my arms and ran after him a nd found him trembling but silent on the couch, staring off into space.







It broke my heart. I asked him what was wrong and held him tight, but he didn't respond.

I always validate that he is scared, I just don't act myself freaked out- I do ask what is it, what do you see? Why are you scared...? But again, without being able to talk, I don't know, and he can't communicate to me what is freaking him out.

We haven't had any instances for about...4 days now. We have only lived int his house for almost 2 years, and plan to be out of it within another one year. But nonetheless, it's unsettling to think about creepy bad things scaring my child(ren.)

While there surely *are* more "reasonable" and believable answers than ghost like spirits in our house, it seems like... that's it.

Tie-dyed and scuba, thanks for ht ebook ideas, and charmarty, I'll pm you later. Thanks to all. More thoughts, advice, ideas or stories always welcome!
allie


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The other thing for comfort is Bach Flower remedies. There are two for fears: Mimulus and Rock Rose. The first is for specific, known fears (like flying, spiders, dogs, etc.) The second is for panic or unidentifiable fears. Also, Rescue Remedy is for generalized upsets. Cherry Plum is for when you feel out of control. Perhaps one of these would help in the distress of the moment.

Pat


----------



## tigrinho (Jun 20, 2004)

Interesting about the loud sounds. DD is terrified of fireworks. There are a lot of fireworks on the weekends here. Whenever someone's favorite team scores a goal in soccer, they light off fireworks. So out of nowhere there will be a loud BOOM. DD runs to me and clings tightly burying her head in my shoulder. It's starting to get a little better. I have been explaining that the people are celebrating and happy and we BOOM with our eyes wide. She's still spooked though.
She also totallly freaked out by some men, especially ones with long curly hair. Santa Clause sends her screaming for several minutes!


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

I have some rescue remedy..... and I tried to give him a drop once and it made him scream! I immediatly felt bad b/c it DOES taste very alcoholy and makes a burning sensation- I think it hurt him, or at least scared him in the moment.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Any of the Bach flower remedies can be given in water, juice, milk, etc. Just add several drops (2-4) and sip.

Rescue Remedy comes in a cream and a spray too. The cream is topical but the spray is oral or topical. I have heard that some people have a benefit with just rubbing a few drops of the liquid onto the wrists or behind the ears too. But the cream is great because you get some too.









Pat


----------



## dumpsterdivamama (Nov 8, 2004)

Scary stuff, I am so sorry you are dealing with this, and your poor ds








I totally believe that some people, and more kids than adults can see things that are spiritual. I am a Christian, and so from my faith perspective, these things are either angels or demons.

I have a dear friend who has this "gift" (if you can call it that), where she has always been aware of spirits. She remembers countless times in her childhood seeing things. Even now, every so often she "senses" or sees something evil, and just has that 6th sense about the other world.

You say you don't have a particular faith, but I agree with the PP to pray. Sometimes my dd will say she sees monsters, and I always tell her to say "In Jesus Name, you GO AWAY!!". Whether these are just imagined or not, I like to teach her that we don't have to be afraid of "monsters". They have no power over us.

I won't go in to any more detail, but feel free to PM me if you are interested in more from the Christian perspective...


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I've always been able to see things and hear things that other people couldn't see and hear. Luckily, so has my mother and most of her six sisters. And my brother. We did live in a house that was built in the 1800's when I was 17-21. The second year we lived there, we had a ghost in our upstairs hallway. He was very angry about something. This is something my mom had experienced before but I hadn't. I know that I would have been thoroughly freaked out had I come in contact with him when I was young. We blessed our house (there are several ways you can do this), and told him under no uncertain terms that he was to vacate the premisis. He did, in a loud and angry flurry. You might talk to a priest (many of them are very open to this sort of thing, you'd be surprised), or just do some research yourself. I would recommend involving your ds, though. This will empower him, and if it is a negative spirit he's seeing, it will encourage the thing, whatever it is, to go away because ds is being helped to cause it to leave. It will help DS to feel stronger, too, rather than afraid. I would like to let you know that it's not always scaries that come to us. My grandmother comes, usually when I need a "talking to," and my grandfather has recently come to let me know that my DH (who was getting ready to have a second surgery to remove a tumor) would be okay. HE also came to me to awaken me when I was sleeping next to him in a hospital chair,the night he died. He woke me up, said "goodbye!" with a great, happy smile, at the doorway, and then his body gave the death rattle, and he walked out. If it continues, ask him if he's simply startled to see someone whom he doesn't know or wasn't there a minute ago, or if there is someone scary or angry there who needs to be told to go. This might help him give you words when he's too befuddled to come up with them himself. This helped me when I was young. Good Luck (and please don't think I'm a freak...well, I am, but anyway), and God Bless.


----------

